# New and need some perspective



## scarred*heart (Mar 10, 2009)

..


----------



## stillhurtin (Feb 10, 2009)

i wold say move out for a while. don't talk to him. let hom wonder what you are doing. i was emotionally abusive to my wife, putting her down, jelous of her all the time. just felt terrible about myself, and was putting it all on her. a great woman. she ended up kicking me out. it has been 5 weeks now, and would do anything to be back with her. give him tim to think that you are out living life with out him.


----------



## scarred*heart (Mar 10, 2009)

If my feelings don't change, that's exactly what I'll do once the other family issue is settled. If you don't mind my asking, how did your wife kick you out? He would never leave. I'd like to know how to get him to, but don't think it's possible.


----------



## scarred*heart (Mar 10, 2009)

stillhurtin - forget about that question of how she got you to leave the house. I just read your situation and I'm sorry for what you've been going through. I hope it works out the way you want it to.


----------

